# CSV Renewal vs. Change of Conditions



## Vish07 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a 1-year Critical Skills Visa that was issued at my home country without a job offer in hand. 

After that I came to SA and have now secured a job. 

I will now be applying for a 5-year CSV, instead of my current 1-year CSV. I have been advised to apply under 'Change of Conditions' (and not 'Renewal') by several people. But some others seem to have applied under 'Renewal'.

Can anyone advise please? I just booked my appointment online under the 'Change of Conditions' category so I hope this is the right one!


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

You should be fine under Change of conditions.

Although technically you are applying for Change of Conditions, all the documents required are just like a fresh application or renewal, so doesn't matter.


----------

